# Slide holder



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

I have recently started learning ZZTop stuff that requires frequent use of slide.
Now, I am looking for a way to quickly access and put away the slide.
Kinda leaning towards steel and magnet attached to the guitar body or pickguard.

Tried nylon stand “hook” and headstock holder, also back pocket and strap pocket.
Not easy enough for my clumsines ;-)

Any other suggestions?


----------



## KapnKrunch (Jul 13, 2016)

We need guitar player shirts with *side* access to the breast pockets. Maybe padded epaulets for comfort and cuffs that fold up and snap out of the way. Anyone sew?


----------



## Guest (Jan 28, 2019)

The AXYS reversible guitar slide










Jetslide


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

Well Hung straps have a solution...


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

laristotle said:


> The AXYS reversible guitar slide
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That looks interesting. I have seen the Axys at Long &Mac today, but it was $48. Too pricy to try and toss if I dont like it. Will search the net for better price.


----------



## Mooh (Mar 7, 2007)

I manage with my pocket, but I’ve experimented in the past with adhesive backed Velcro and magnets on slide and the backside of the strap.


----------



## Arek (Jan 24, 2009)

KapnKrunch said:


> We need guitar player shirts with *side* access to the breast pockets. Maybe padded epaulets for comfort and cuffs that fold up and snap out of the way. Anyone sew?


roflol


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

Holder Slide Jim Dunlop 5015 For Mic Stand - Slides - Accessories - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

I usually set mine on top of my amp, and keep a spare in my back or breast pocket. If I can, I'll grab it half a verse early. Toss it on the floor if I need to ditch it quick.

Will Ray's slide rings are an option I'm looking to try out.


----------



## chuck_zc (Dec 6, 2009)

Arek said:


> I have recently started learning ZZTop stuff that requires frequent use of slide.
> Now, I am looking for a way to quickly access and put away the slide.
> Kinda leaning towards steel and magnet attached to the guitar body or pickguard.
> 
> ...


The magnet thing works for Paul Gilbert


----------



## shoretyus (Jan 6, 2007)

Or an arm on your guitar stand..


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2019)

or an empty beer bottle within reach.


----------



## allthumbs56 (Jul 24, 2006)

Guncho said:


> Holder Slide Jim Dunlop 5015 For Mic Stand - Slides - Accessories - Guitars & Amps | Cosmo Music


That's awesome! Is it just me or does it look a little like a feminine hygiene product?


----------



## Guncho (Jun 16, 2015)

The tickler.


----------



## Guest (Jan 29, 2019)

string tickler.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

There was a guy at Riff Wrath a couple of years ago with a slide ring. I bought one and gave one to my dad. I don't play much slide, but it is sort of cool.


----------



## jdto (Sep 30, 2015)

Double post


----------



## TheYanChamp (Mar 6, 2009)

Jetslide looks $$$

Sent from my H3223 using Tapatalk


----------



## cboutilier (Jan 12, 2016)

laristotle said:


> or an empty beer bottle within reach.


Way, way better if its half full. More control, better vibrato.


----------



## TubeStack (Jul 16, 2009)

Top of the amp works for me.


----------

